# 2.0T FSI 1/4 mile time Thread, Top 20 part III



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

xx.) [email protected] - xxx - xxx - xxxx - xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
01.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076 - [email protected]
02.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3071 - [email protected]
03.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - [email protected]
04.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - 2871 - Hank-APR-STG-3
05.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076 - Tapp
06.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - K04_ - nadir
07.) [email protected] - TTS - DSG - K04_ - alva8193
08.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - K04_ - Revo Romania
09.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - K04_ - jonnyc23
10.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - 3071 - Andy's S3
11.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - 3071 - Lou_Y2mk5
12.) [email protected] - A3_ - 6MT - K04_ - pat_cs
13.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - APR
14.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - Guy @ HP - APR Oz
15.) [email protected] - TT_ - DSG - K04_ - REVO TT
16.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - K03_ - Branman
17.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - prodigymb
18.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - 3071 - twinkers
19.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - Loudgli
20.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - K03_ - Noside
If there are any corrections that need to be made please PM me! 




_Modified by [email protected] at 10:29 AM 11-17-2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOL how sad it is that I am probably #21 on this list 13.43 @ 106 on the old k03
oh well, should be in the 12 club soon








where's jeff at with that 10 second car??


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

no room for someone with a 13.498 @ 109








Dont know if I will get another shot to improve my times before the tracks close. 
Anyone going to any track nights during the week? prefarbly thursdays?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol unfortunately for you this is going according to quickest e/t, not fastest trap speeds. get some slicks before that track closes dude.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

woot! Take 3!


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
where's jeff at with that 10 second car?? [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

right now the car is in 1 million peices in my garage ready to be towed to Forcefed Engineering for a 10 point and parachute [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif and we are not looking for 10's this time, Ed and I both are looking to compete next season with the honda guys,


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

nice jeff.. I cannot wait to see it done and ready.. hopefully it's everything you say and gives you no headaches..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (AlianomkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlianomkV* »_nice jeff.. I cannot wait to see it done and ready.. hopefully it's everything you say and *gives you no headaches*..

me too, but it never works that way


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_lol unfortunately for you this is going according to quickest e/t, not fastest trap speeds. get some slicks before that track closes dude.









I know, I kinda want to earn my way there on street tires first. I can only run an 18" wheel also. Best thing I can do is put on a Michellin PS cup tire or something to that equivalent. Dont think there is a drag radial in 18" 



_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 9:25 AM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI 1/4 mile time Thread, Top 20 part III ([email protected])*

Quick question for you guys. If you had to pick one of the following tires for a 18x8 wheel. Which would you pick?
BFGoodrich g-Force R1 245/40 18
Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 235/40 18
or something else.


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T FSI 1/4 mile time Thread, Top 20 part III (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

R888?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

As the above said, toyo R888's would be agood choice along with any of these vs the ones you posted Runninto rich
all 235/40/18's
Yoko's Advan A048
Nitto NT05
or 
Nitto NT01
BFG also has their radial in 275/35/18's
You could probably fit them with an 18x9 et 35 maybe a 5mm spacer also and if you can adjust ride height you might have to raise your car a little.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Maybe I can make the list... that is, if I don't melt my clutch again. lol


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
I know, I kinda want to earn my way there on street tires first. I can only run an 18" wheel also. Best thing I can do is put on a Michellin PS cup tire or something to that equivalent. Dont think there is a drag radial in 18" 

_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 9:25 AM 10-14-2009_

nitto 555r is your answer


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
right now the car is in 1 million peices in my garage ready to be towed to Forcefed Engineering for a 10 point and parachute







and we are not looking for 10's this time, Ed and I both are looking to compete next season with the honda guys,









AWESOME!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Full slicks with Rabbit caliper brackets and Discs are your answer!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Full slicks with Rabbit caliper brackets and Discs are your answer!


LOL we're skipping right from "I want to run street tires on 18s" to the REAL answer!!!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

does anyone make a good slick that will fit nicely on a 17x8


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_does anyone make a good slick that will fit nicely on a 17x8

Take a look around here 
http://www.jegs.com/c/Wheels-Tires/10573/10002/-1
Although quality slicks in 17" are just about non existant. 
Maybe there are some motorcycle slicks that would work but I'm not quite positive.


_Modified by Noside at 9:11 AM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Full slicks with Rabbit caliper brackets and Discs are your answer!

the only problem with that is the fact that I usually decide last minute to go to the track and dont have a place to do the swap at my place. Not worth it to me. I will check out the nittos. thanks guys.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
the only problem with that is the fact that I usually decide last minute to go to the track and dont have a place to do the swap at my place. Not worth it to me. I will check out the nittos. thanks guys. 

Thatd be a little more work than Id want to do everytime I wanted to run at the track on a Friday night.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

should I do a 245/40 on my 8 wheel or stick with a 235. I would think the wider the better naturally


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T FSI 1/4 mile time Thread, Top 20 part III ([email protected])*

I cant wait to get to the track now and see what mine will do..
Im really hoping for low 11's.. But the aim is to be the first 2.0T FSI in the 10's! Thats going to be pretty tricky though!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T FSI 1/4 mile time Thread, Top 20 part III (jonnyc23)*

Hoosier Just came out with a new "DOT APPROVED" slick. I believe they are 17". Our buddy has been running them on his evo, could look into that !


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_I cant wait to get to the track now and see what mine will do..
Im really hoping for low 11's.. But the aim is to be the first 2.0T FSI in the 10's! Thats going to be pretty tricky though!!! 


lol better hurry up to bask in that 10 second glory before jeff goes straight to 9's


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hoosier Just came out with a new "DOT APPROVED" slick. I believe they are 17". Our buddy has been running them on his evo, could look into that !










dude i'm looking on jegs and i can't find anything.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

haha.. 10's are cooler anyways


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
lol better hurry up to bask in that 10 second glory before jeff goes straight to 9's

my car won't be out any time soon so their is still plenty of time to go 10's
who wants to buy my HTA3586


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
lol better hurry up to bask in that 10 second glory before jeff goes straight to 9's

He said 2.0t fsi. Jeff is no longer fsi. 9's in an fsi?? only if hes god or at least paid for the 1000 dollar a piece injectors


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
or at least paid for the 1000 dollar a piece injectors









if someone gave me the option to buy injectors for 1k each and they were sure to work i would have


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI 1/4 mile time Thread, Top 20 part III ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hoosier Just came out with a new "DOT APPROVED" slick. I believe they are 17". Our buddy has been running them on his evo, could look into that !









17s!!!





















There is no way I am fitting any 17" wheel over those brakes. My 18s just barely clear.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Bosch Motorsport supply DI injectors built to specific spray patterns and flow characteristics for quite a few engine builders who are building DI motors..


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if someone gave me the option to buy injectors for 1k each and they were sure to work i would have









i remember reading that the oem manufacturer of them would produce one to spec for 1000 each.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
i remember reading that the oem manufacturer of them would produce one to spec for 1000 each.

with a minimum order of a couple thousand


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
with a minimum order of a couple thousand


a couple thousand times a thousand = a couple million. I'd like to see someone take on that investment knowing that only a couple handful of people will ever put that kind of money into injectors.


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

add me to the list please ;-)
nr. 3087
Car
Audi A3 AXX with K04


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (pat_cs)*

AWD?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (pat_cs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_cs* »_








add me to the list please ;-)
nr. 3087
Car
Audi A3 AXX with K04

ok i am calling faul, 170, really 170 trap?


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes AWD, Trap speed in km/h


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

170.05 kph converted to 105.63 mph.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (pat_cs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_cs* »_Yes AWD, Trap speed in km/h

Somethings off here... 
Q: Where in America do they use _km/h_ as a measure of vehicle speed? 
A: NOWHERE


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Somethings off here... 
Q: Where in America do they use _km/h_ as a measure of vehicle speed? 
A: NOWHERE









he is in Poland


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

my bad i did not realize..


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

this is a time with full interior on 18" wheels 
I'm preparing a new setup now so we will see the results


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (pat_cs)*

Great 60' time!
So basically your running an S3 set up.. Thats a good time considering your running standard weight!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
he is in Poland

"Hell SS" is standard slang for Poland? Opps


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
with a minimum order of a couple thousand

oops missed that part


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*

@Jeff (especially)
...I talked with someone from "Bosch Motorsport" this weekend and asked him for an injector, flowing more than RS4 ones for DI Engines with S3 flow pattern.
His answear...As you might thought, there is no aftermarked or OEM Injector able to do this! 
BUT: Bosch Motorsport willing to to these items for the specs costumers give them. --> They do for us every injector we want!
Cost side: depends on the number of pieces we want.
first production about 2000 EURO + 19% VAT (just for doing a prototype. someone has to pay this one times!Its for the "first order" like an R&D tax)
10 pieces: 1100 + VAT.. each
100 ?...nobody knows








For a single man, its really hard to pay these prices. Come on! We drive "golfs" not Ferrari!... ISN´t there any BIG company who....









PS: duration from order to hold these things in your hands : 8 weeks


_Modified by Hendrik at 3:56 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hendrik)*

updated


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

so what kinda mods are on the 11sec cars??


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OJwerks* »_so what kinda mods are on the 11sec cars?? 


01.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076 - [email protected]
02.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3071 - [email protected]
03.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - [email protected]
04.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076 - Tapp
all running garrett turbos.


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Why no GLIs on the list









Size matters???










_Modified by NothernSky at 11:31 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NothernSky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NothernSky* »_Why no GLIs on the list








Size matters???









_Modified by NothernSky at 11:31 PM 10-20-2009_

#19


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Hendrik)*

I would invest as i am sure alot of the bt guys would ten of us can come up with a grand.... some get a group buy i will put in a grand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (07wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07wolfsburg* »_
#19 

That is an A3








19.) [email protected] - A3 - DSG - K03 - ChicagoGLI


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciblades)*

A grand ?








I gave you prices in € without VAT.
EACH injector would be about 2000 Dollar! EACH!!
--> for you guys + shipping and US import taxes (don´t know how much you have to pay over there)
Just the development would cost us together 3600 Dollar one times!








...anybody won the jackpot ?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

if we all put in money for development, they could at least make it, i mean if there were 10 of us willing to put in money, i am sure a large company would take on much of the cost as long as there is a market.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NothernSky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NothernSky* »_
That is an A3








19.) [email protected] - A3 - DSG - K03 - ChicagoGLI


http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...age=4
toward the bottom of the page
"I beat my old time of 13.62 this weekend with a 13.31. 06 Jetta GLI DSG KO3 with Giac 100 octane hpfp program, GIAC dsg, awe turbo back , awe hpfp, neuspeed intake, S3 control arm bushings, S3 intercooler, Vf mounts, BFG drag radials"


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Best ET








Best trap








I care more about trap than e.t. car is an 09 TT-s btw, stage 1 revo with meth


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks like a new DSG record with a 12.06 @118 APR Stage 3
Just reported by a local customer via text message, working on getting the slip!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks like a new DSG record with a 12.06 @118 APR Stage 3
Just reported by a local customer via text message, working on getting the slip!

Freaking awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks like we need an update!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7H511vFaQ8
APR Customer, Hank, took his 2007 GTI DSG to the track and ran a [email protected]
* THIS IS THE OFF THE SHELF APR CALIBRATION *
As of November 2009 He has the Quickest and Fastest 2.0T DSG with a Full Production Turbokit and Software. (Nothing custom, no fuel additives)
Here are his mods:
APR Stage III Turbocharger System
APR 100 Octane File (Full Production File)
APR HPFP
APR Intercooler
APR 200 cell count Downpipe
APR Catback
IE Rods
HPA Stage III DSG Software
Stock Compression
Stock Pistons
Stock Motor mounts
Stock Clutchpacks
Stock Cams
Stock Intake Manifold
Stock Low-Side Fueling
Full Leather Interior
15 inch wheels
M&H Drag Slicks 










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:55 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Was this with 100 octane or W/M?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

100 octane. 
No water/meth. 

IIRC he has a 100 octane station near him so that's all he ever runs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Light wheels FTW


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Updated


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Get ready to update it! Hank hit 11.904!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Get ready to update it! Hank hit 11.904!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*[email protected]*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thats awesome to see a DSG car doing this, finally someone with a DSG uses some real "race" tires and lays down a time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It's 2009... It's about time!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

im still not on the list...can you update i posted my times quite a few posts back


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thats awesome to see a DSG car doing this, finally someone with a DSG uses some real "race" tires and lays down a time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree Jc but you don't drive round day to day with race fuel in the tank and on fat slicks.. I think it's far more interesting to see what a car can do when in full road spec.. As 99% of these cars are daily drivers..?
An 11 second DSG car with pump fuel and road legal tyres would be far more impressive I think..


----------



## GLIzzie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
I agree Jc but you don't drive round day to day with race fuel in the tank and on fat slicks.. I think it's far more interesting to see what a car can do when in full road spec.. As 99% of these cars are daily drivers..?
An 11 second DSG car with pump fuel and road legal tyres would be far more impressive I think..

granted, that would be great to see!
but it doesn't change the fact that this is the first DSG in the 11's
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to APR for the accomplishment


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GLIzzie)*

Nope not taking anything away from that at all.. Just I think there should be a separate table for non road spec cars.. Or atleat it should be stated what tyres and fuel is being used..


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*

That comming from a guy with all wheel drive. We all cant be so lucky


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_That comming from a guy with all wheel drive. We all cant be so lucky









Ha.. Stop moaning


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hehe, unless you can get to the track tonight it looks like you gotta update your signature Jonny.


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Don't forget me!
Video is in my signature - it's only in the 12's


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Guy @ HP - APR Oz)*

Michael Jackson and APR stage 3 FTW 














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Guy @ HP - APR Oz* »_Don't forget me!
Video is in my signature - it's only in the 12's


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
I agree Jc but you don't drive round day to day with race fuel in the tank and on fat slicks.. I think it's far more interesting to see what a car can do when in full road spec.. As 99% of these cars are daily drivers..?
An 11 second DSG car with pump fuel and road legal tyres would be far more impressive I think..

it all comes down to money. Not all of us have that much coin to drop into our cars. 
I for one know if I had deep enough pockets I would be all over the quest for 11's in my daily driven DSG. This doesnt mean I wont try it just might take longer then i would like


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_
I agree Jc but you don't drive round day to day with race fuel in the tank and on fat slicks.. I think it's far more interesting to see what a car can do when in full road spec.. As 99% of these cars are daily drivers..?
An 11 second DSG car with pump fuel and road legal tyres would be far more impressive I think..


99% of these cars are also FWD. Can't really compare a fwd to awd car on street tires as far as drag racing goes. Assuming the GTI in question is making between 350-400whp, you can't put down 1st or 2nd down on street tires.Having awd you can get the same 60 foot times on street tires as fwd on slicks.


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

I was worried about youtube picking up on that - that song was being played at the venue full blast (not put on there by me!)


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Guy @ HP - APR Oz)*

Here is another one - Arin might have more details:
US TTS with APR Stage II+
Quarter mile run on 6/11/09
12.65s
109.99 mph


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hehe, unless you can get to the track tonight it looks like you gotta update your signature Jonny.
















Sorry forgot about that.. I'll sort that out for you








And is everyone forgetting that I'm taking about my ED30 and not the S3.. Last time I checked the ED30 was front wheel drive too??


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (07wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07wolfsburg* »_
it all comes down to money. Not all of us have that much coin to drop into our cars. 
I for one know if I had deep enough pockets I would be all over the quest for 11's in my daily driven DSG. This doesnt mean I wont try it just might take longer then i would like

And throwing slicks and race fuel at a car is cheap I take it? Anyways well done APR, looking forward to having a play next year when the tracks re open in the UK and blowing that time away


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jonnyc23)*

I will add the other times this week. I do not have much time these days working a full time job and Running my shop. Bare with me guys!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Updated let me know if I missed any times


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cleaned up the columns:

01.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076 - [email protected]
02.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3071 - [email protected]
03.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - [email protected]
04.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - 2871 - Hank-APR-STG-3
05.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076 - Tapp
06.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - K04_ - nadir
07.) [email protected] - TTS - DSG - K04_ - alva8193
08.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - K04_ - Revo Romania
09.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - K04_ - jonnyc23
10.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - 3071 - Andy's S3
11.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - 3071 - Lou_Y2mk5
12.) [email protected] - A3_ - 6MT - K04_ - pat_cs
13.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - APR
14.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - Guy @ HP - APR Oz
15.) [email protected] - TT_ - DSG - K04_ - REVO TT
16.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - K03_ - Branman
17.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - prodigymb
18.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - 3071 - twinkers
19.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - Loudgli
20.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - K03_ - Noside


----------



## Vtec Abuser (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Suppose I better get my name down considering I have just scraped into the top 20..








08 GTI Edtion 30 DSG
Mods..
Revo Stage 2
Milltek TBE
ITG Panel Filter
Full road trim, road tyres (Michellin PS2's) and Pump fuel.

Edit: Oh and Hi chaps, only just realised this is my first post (even though I joined nearly a year ago.. )








_Modified by Vtec Abuser at 4:13 AM 11-23-2009_


_Modified by Vtec Abuser at 4:18 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good job and nice time for street tires! 
Oh, and welcome to the board.


----------



## Vtec Abuser (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Cheers mate.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Few vids of mine running here..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aamqAMwEV7A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8Q2AM6URrs
And against a supercharged Mustang (messed up my launch







but still pipped him







).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Vtec Abuser)*

I'm just waiting for a DSG clutch that can hold the power I'm putting down before going to the track.


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

please update my time is 12.276 @ king of europe 2009


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nice work. Do you have any photos, videos, drag slips or times?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hank's new times:


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T FSI 1/4 mile time Thread, Top 20 part III ([email protected])*

jesus, i trapped the 1 mph less than the third car, but i ran a slower time than everyoe on this list lmao... i bet you guys didnt have a 215/40 on an 8.5 inch wide wheel


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T FSI 1/4 mile time Thread, Top 20 part III ([email protected])*

Hi everyone, this is my first post here








One of our customers (Dragos Tanase) running a Revo Stage 3 Audi S3 2.0 TFSI did a 11.722 sec @ 193.48 hm/h.
The car has an ATP 3076 setup and the engine for the moment is 100% stock. The S3 was using Shell 100 pump gas and Dunlop SP9000 street tires.
Here is the timeslip:








And some movies:
Revo S3 vs Viper SRT-10 (you can see a 11.7 sec) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HXaTbHlIEI 
Revo S3 vs Viper SRT-10 (from another angle): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K357399m2k 
Revo S3 vs Ferrari F430 (at min.4 sec.20): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded 
Enjoy











_Modified by Adrian Revo Romania at 6:08 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T FSI 1/4 mile time Thread, Top 20 part III ([email protected])*

Here is another top ten time. Last year in september another customer of ours (Bogdan Popescu) did a 12.481 sec @ 184.64 km/h with his Revo Stage 2+ Mk5 GTI ED.30 DSG.
The ED.30 had the stock K04 turbo, it was using Toyo R888 tires, Shell 100 pump gas and it also had a Revo Stage 2 DSG Remap.
Here is the timeslip:








Some pics:

























And here is the movie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQLU_jWExs8


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

my new record is 11.9 with gt3076 but i had some problems with the gearbox 
hope to fix it soon and to make a better time :d


RaceNumber	CarNumber	RT	60Foot	kmph ET

402 599	1130	1844	17944	1199136



and here is another S3 the fastest in the world revo powerd same gt3076
196 503	2616	1623	20076	1115897

11.15 and the speed was 200 km/h



you cand find the list here
http://www.dragracing.ro/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=624.0;attach=4339

is the same s3 that Adrian posted here .... last year his best time was 12.4 now is 11.15


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

WOW thought this thread was lost for good. 

Nice times


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like an APR customer just set a new ET Record for a FSI K04 car! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sappointed&p=70552139&viewfull=1#post70552139 




> 1st run was [email protected] no preturbo
> 2nd run was *12.255*@110.86 .75gph preturbo *Best ET*
> 3rd run was [email protected] 1gph preturbo
> 4th run was [email protected] .75gph+1gph preturbo (not scanned)


 Full Post: 



arm1tage said:


> Finally got a chance to go to the track again. This time flashed to APR Stage 2+ 100 octane. Was getting some timing pull after the flash. Turned out the meth jets were too small. Went to .5mm which fixed the problem. The difference from stage 2 to 2+ is really big down low. Tons of torque when the turbo hits max boost @ 3750rpms.
> 
> Also wanted to try some preturbo meth injection to help compressor efficiency. You can read about the details here. The preturbo jet is solenoid activated at 4800rpms and >15psi boost. http://www.alcohol-injection.com/forum/turbocharged-engines/audi-tts-direct-port-preturbo-3070.html
> 
> ...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)




----------

